# All the ducks are swimming in the water



## ferny (Sep 30, 2004)

Round and round and round they go
Round and round and round they go







I'll take a picture of something more interesting next time.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 30, 2004)

Something more interesting???  that is bada**!!!!  I really have to start doing this soon.


----------



## aggiezach (Sep 30, 2004)

WOW! That is awesome! What kind of paper is that? Is this an emulsion life or something else???

WOW that is really cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 30, 2004)

It looks like an emulsion lift.  


Ferny, you do a good job at this! 

Love it!


----------



## terri (Sep 30, 2004)

It's a lift.

I love the image!   They are so cute, and it looks like a peaceful area.  

Great job on the lift, too.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn ferny, jumpin in and getting both feet wet  Love this image - and also wanna know what IS that paper your using.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 30, 2004)

How do you do that so well when you just started?   My first two are all torn up n messy.  Great job!


----------



## ferny (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the replies and kind words. 

It is an emulsion lift (see, I'm learning. I didn't call it a transfer :mrgreen: ). You know those cheap sketch books you can buy for kids? A4 pieces of plain paper? The paper is from one which is so old it's going brown. I decided against using water colour paper. A small (not much bigger than the photo) packet of 12 sheets is £5 ($9) here. 
It's my second lift. I might go back there to take some more pictures, where I took these is only a five minute cycle away. And I think I'll go down to the church today. 

Oh, and whilst I'm here can I ask a question? I asked it in the General Photo forum but it got no answers. It would probably been a better idea to post it here :mrgreen:. Here it is as a direct copy and paste. 

When you're out taking pictures, what do you do with the prints? I took my camera out yesterday and knew I'd get some gunky rubbish when using it so took a carrier bag to throw it in. But that wasn't enough. I had the prints and rubbish in the same bag floating about. So what do you do to make your life easier? Two bags? :mrgreen:


And can see why they don't make these cameras any more.


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 1, 2004)

"When you're out taking pictures, what do you do with the prints? I took my camera out yesterday and knew I'd get some gunky rubbish when using it so took a carrier bag to throw it in. But that wasn't enough. I had the prints and rubbish in the same bag floating about. So what do you do to make your life easier? Two bags?  "


Keep the box that your film came in, and use that box to put the prints in.  Let them dry for a couple minutes before you pile them on top of each other, if possible.   You might be able to rig something the size of the film box with dividers in it to keep them separated.  (something to try this weekend, maybe).


----------



## ferny (Oct 2, 2004)

I never thought of that! When I bought the camera it had an empty metal film case in it. I should be able to use that with a little editing. Thanks.


----------

